# My audio stopped working on TV! Please help.



## jusach1234 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a Runco flatscreen TV. It is hooked up to a surround sound system. Then I have a wireless programmed Aeros remote control. Last night, while watching tv, we changed the channel or something, and all of the sudden the audio went out... as though we pressed the mute button. (Which we didn't, we already checked that). Speakers have to be fine, because when we play a DVD, the audio is still fine. Picture is fine. It's just the audio when watching cable TV. Any ideas???? (Oh, and it's not the cable... because other tvs in the house get audio fine). 
Please help!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you checked the audio settings in the TV setup screens? Can you redirect the audio to the TV speakers and get sound?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Check the audio mode settings to see if it has changed from "stereo" to "SAP".


----------

